# Crash Bandicoot N Sane Trilogy



## fabri47 (1 Luglio 2017)

Nuovo gioco dedicato a *Crash Bandicoot* uscito in esclusiva su PS4. *N Sane Trilogy* contiene i primi 3 episodi della saga usciti all'epoca su PS1, in versione rimasterizzata, con una grafica nuova e con l'aggiunta di nuove espressioni facciali dei personaggi. Inoltre, la possibilità di giocare con Coco, oltre che con Crash.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Luglio 2017)

Lo prendo la prossima settimana


----------



## Snake (2 Luglio 2017)

spero che prima o poi la Konami faccia una cosa del genere per Metal Gear


----------



## alcyppa (2 Luglio 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> spero che prima o poi la Konami faccia una cosa del genere per Metal Gear



Se parli del primo c'è già un remake su GameCube.
Non so se ne rifaranno un altro, contando la situazione di Konami.


Comunque minchia se è tostarello il primo Crash.

Che botta di nostaglia però


----------



## juventino (2 Luglio 2017)

Il primo Crash mi sta davvero facendo tribolare: tra comandi fin troppo sensibili e check point messi alla pene di cane sto tirando giù tutti i santi del calendario (e pensare che esistono giochi moooolto più tosti).


----------



## fabri47 (2 Luglio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il primo Crash mi sta davvero facendo tribolare: tra comandi fin troppo sensibili e check point messi alla pene di cane sto tirando giù tutti i santi del calendario (e pensare che esistono giochi moooolto più tosti).


Parli di quello rimasterizzato? C'è da dire che il primo Crash originale per PS1 me lo ricordo piuttosto difficile e c'erano livelli che impiegavo settimane per completarli. Spero che non abbiano toccato il livello di difficoltà. Il gioco lo comprerò la prossima settimana, assieme alla PS4 che ancora non ho.


----------



## alcyppa (2 Luglio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Parli di quello rimasterizzato? C'è da dire che il primo Crash originale per PS1 me lo ricordo piuttosto difficile e c'erano livelli che impiegavo settimane per completarli. Spero che non abbiano toccato il livello di difficoltà. Il gioco lo comprerò la prossima settimana, assieme alla PS4 che ancora non ho.



No, hanno solo aggiunto il supporto all'analogico ma i controlli e il feel sono molto simili a quelli dell'originale (con tutti i difetti che ciò comporta).

Per il momento mi sembra decisamente un omaggio ai fan questo remake... Hanno fatto un lavorone per preservare le esperienze originali senza cercare di svecchiare i prodotti per attirare "nuove leve".


La difficoltà è circa la stessa (eccetto qualche check point in più).


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Luglio 2017)

Si sa qualcosa se uscirà anche su xbox e pc?


----------



## fabri47 (2 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Si sa qualcosa se uscirà anche su xbox e pc?


Al momento no, ma non è escluso che in futuro ci possa essere qualcosa.


----------



## Tobi (3 Luglio 2017)

Crash, Metal Gear Solid, FF7, Tombi, Spyro,Silent Hill. Il remake di tutti questi giochi è d'OBBLIGO!


----------



## fabri47 (3 Luglio 2017)

Sta avendo un grandissimo successo, come prevedibile l'effetto nostalgia ha funzionato. Su youtube e facebook milioni di miliardi di live dedicati, roba che manco Call of Duty.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Luglio 2017)

Ho girato cinque negozi, tutto esaurito.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Luglio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ho girato cinque negozi, tutto esaurito.


Pazzesco! 

Io penso che lo comprerò online, non ho voglia di dare i soldi al Gamestop a me vicino.


----------



## cris (3 Luglio 2017)

In acquisto a breve su amazon


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Luglio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ho girato cinque negozi, tutto esaurito.



Normale, certi giochi si prenotano un mese prima


----------



## alcyppa (3 Luglio 2017)

Comunque c'è un piccolo easter egg riguardante Spyro.

Chi giocò Warped al tempo forse si ricorda che inserendo un codice nel menu se ne sbloccava una demo.

Ecco, premendo la stessa combinazione nella Nsane Trilogy (evidenziando ovviamente il terzo gioco) il cursore di selezione sparisce permettendoti di completare la sequenza di tasti (che contiene anche destra e sinistra che altrimenti sposterebbero la selezione del gioco).


Probabile indizio del fatto che in futuro potrebbero rilasciare una patch che introdurrà la demo.
Occhio al Playstation Experience di fine anno è possibile che annuncino Spyro.


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Comunque c'è un piccolo easter egg riguardante Spyro.
> 
> Chi giocò Warped al tempo forse si ricorda che inserendo un codice nel menu se ne sbloccava una demo.
> 
> ...



Potrei piangere per un annuncio del genere. Le vendite stanno andando molto bene, quindi potrebbero convincerli davvero a fare la remastered di Spyro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Luglio 2017)

Esaurito anche su Amazon, torna disponibile il 7 luglio.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Luglio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Potrei piangere per un annuncio del genere. Le vendite stanno andando molto bene, quindi potrebbero convincerli davvero a fare la remastered di Spyro.


Preparati. E' solo questione di tempo.

Ed in futuro, ovviamente, vedremo un episodio tutto nuovo di Crash, se il successo di questo remaster verrà confermato a lungo andare.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Luglio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Esaurito anche su Amazon, torna disponibile il 7 luglio.


Non ci credo! Sono contento però che il brand di Crash abbia ancora tanta presa, forse più di giochi nuovi come Uncharted, The Last of Us e simili (sia chiaro, grandi giochi anche questi ultimi).


----------



## alcyppa (3 Luglio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Potrei piangere per un annuncio del genere. Le vendite stanno andando molto bene, quindi potrebbero convincerli davvero a fare la remastered di Spyro.



Siamo in due anzi, siamo in tanti.


La Sony ultimamente sembra voler spingere molto i vecchi brand (vedasi il remake inaspettatissimo di Shadow Of The Colossus) il che mi tiene aperta la speranza che possano rispolverare il caro buon vecchio Medievil.


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Siamo in due anzi, siamo in tanti.
> 
> 
> La Sony ultimamente sembra voler spingere molto i vecchi brand (vedasi il remake inaspettatissimo di Shadow Of The Colossus) il che mi tiene aperta la speranza che possano rispolverare il caro buon vecchio Medievil.



Secondo me sono scelte di marketing volte a far conoscere questi giochi alle nuove generazioni. Il mercato videoludico è pieno di gente che per motivi anagrafici non ha idea di chi siano Crash, Spyro o Sir Daniel Fortesque: fare queste remastered serve a riportare in auge queste vecchie glorie e sondare il mercato in vista di giochi completamente nuovi.


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Preparati. E' solo questione di tempo.
> 
> Ed in futuro, ovviamente, vedremo un episodio tutto nuovo di Crash, se il successo di questo remaster verrà confermato a lungo andare.



Io spero pure nel Team Racing. Amo Mario Kart, ma Crash Team Racing ha un posto nel cuore.


----------



## Milo (5 Luglio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il primo Crash mi sta davvero facendo tribolare: tra comandi fin troppo sensibili e check point messi alla pene di cane sto tirando giù tutti i santi del calendario (e pensare che esistono giochi moooolto più tosti).




Siamo in 2!!! Sto tirando giù gli stessi santi di quando ci giocavo con la 1! Roba da rinchiudermi e buttare la chiave.

Detto questo, lo adoro!!


----------



## fabri47 (5 Luglio 2017)

Domani mi arriva la PS4 Pro ordinata da Amazon e poi, qualche giorno dopo, andrò al Gamestop a prenderlo (vado da quei ladri giusto perchè devo vendere qualche gioco che non uso più e così lo pago di meno).


----------



## fabri47 (7 Luglio 2017)

Gioco più scaricato sullo store nel mese di giugno ed è uscito l'ultimo giorno di tale mese. Super record!


----------



## juventino (7 Luglio 2017)

Sul web ci stanno un sacco di nabbetti che si lamentano della difficoltà del gioco. Addirittura lo paragonano a Dark Souls


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Luglio 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Siamo in due anzi, siamo in tanti.
> 
> 
> La Sony ultimamente sembra voler spingere molto i vecchi brand (vedasi il remake inaspettatissimo di Shadow Of The Colossus) il che mi tiene aperta la speranza che possano rispolverare il caro buon vecchio *Medievil.*



Mi piacerebbe un sacco vedere un nuovo gioco di medievil con grafica attuale, mamma mia che bello sarebbe.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Luglio 2017)

A due giorni dall'acquisto ho già conquistato nel primo crash le fatidiche 99 vite. 

Il tutto senza trucchi.


----------



## cris (19 Luglio 2017)

E' un po difficilino comunque ahah


----------



## Milo (20 Luglio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A due giorni dall'acquisto ho già conquistato nel primo crash le fatidiche 99 vite.
> 
> Il tutto senza trucchi.



99 vite???


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> 99 vite???


Sì, in pratica avevo una ventina di vite e non riuscivo mai a conquistare la reliquia d'oro in "The Lost City" ed ho ripetuto migliaia di volte il livello e conquistare, quindi, le 99 vite.


----------



## Milo (20 Luglio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sì, in pratica avevo una ventina di vite e non riuscivo mai a conquistare la reliquia d'oro in "The Lost City" ed ho ripetuto migliaia di volte il livello e conquistare, quindi, le 99 vite.



Ma servono a qualcosa le 99 vite?


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma servono a qualcosa le 99 vite?


Per ottenere un trofeo. Vorrei platinarli tutti e tre.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Agosto 2017)

Platinati tutti e tre. E per farvi rosicare ancora di più, aggiungo che ho anche conquistato i due trofei del dlc Stormy Ascent che, insieme ad High Road, è stato il livello che mi ha fatto più bestemmiare per la conquista della reliquia. 

Speriamo che mettano sullo store qualche altro contenuto scaricabile, magari la demo del remaster di Spyro o chissà.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Marzo 2018)

Uppo per aggiornarvi che il 10 luglio uscirà pure su Nintendo Switch, Xbox One e PC. Inoltre, si vocifera che Activision stia facendo una trilogia rimasterizzata dei primi tre Spyro.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Luglio 2018)

E' uscito qualche giorno fa, il nuovo livello Future Tense che su PS4 è scaricabile gratuitamente dallo store. Fa parte del terzo capitolo ed è un pò difficile, anche se rispetto a Stormy Ascent del primo è una barzelletta.

Io, da grande fan, ho già conquistato tutte le gemme, la reliquia ed i due trofei  .


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Luglio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E' uscito qualche giorno fa, il nuovo livello Future Tense che su PS4 è scaricabile gratuitamente dallo store. Fa parte del terzo capitolo ed è un pò difficile, anche se rispetto a Stormy Ascent del primo è una barzelletta.
> 
> Io, da grande fan, ho già conquistato tutte le gemme, la reliquia ed i due trofei  .



Io penso lo acquisterò per Switch...giocarlo portatile sarà strepitoso


----------



## fabri47 (1 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Io penso lo acquisterò per Switch...giocarlo portatile sarà strepitoso


Consigliatissimo.

Per quanto riguarda il genere platform aspetto follemente il remaster di Medievil ed il nuovo gioco di Crash che sicuramente si farà, sperando che Activision rimanga fedele ai primi giochi e non faccia delle ca.ate come gli ultimi per PS2. E, magari, darò un'occhiata pure alla remaster di Spyro.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Luglio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E' uscito qualche giorno fa, il nuovo livello Future Tense che su PS4 è scaricabile gratuitamente dallo store. Fa parte del terzo capitolo ed è un pò difficile, anche se rispetto a Stormy Ascent del primo è una barzelletta.
> 
> Io, da grande fan, ho già conquistato tutte le gemme, la reliquia ed i due trofei  .


Uppo per farlo sapere a chi non ne è a conoscenza  .


----------



## Butcher (2 Luglio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Consigliatissimo.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il genere platform aspetto follemente il remaster di Medievil ed il nuovo gioco di Crash che sicuramente si farà, sperando che Activision rimanga fedele ai primi giochi e non faccia delle ca.ate come gli ultimi per PS2. E, magari, darò un'occhiata pure alla remaster di Spyro.



Per quanto da piccolo abbia amato Spyro il remake non mi ispira per nulla. Sarà sicuramente ben fatto ma come gioco in sé secondo me è invecchiato male come platform. 
Crash è altra roba.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Luglio 2018)

Lo sto giocando tipo a 800X600 su pc ed è figo lo stesso


----------

